# Ohio Kid showing em how it's done



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm not sure if he's a member or lurker of these forums, or if any of you know him, but here is the full story: http://www.bassfanarmy.com/bfa_news_article.asp?ID=276

Looks like he's fast on track to a huge win, goodluck Josh if you read this!


----------



## buckdawg (Feb 7, 2007)

That's awesome! He's like the Rudy of Bass Fishing!!!


----------



## bimhoff07 (Mar 9, 2006)

Very cool! It's always nice to see those Ohio fisherman doing well! Unlike those who live in the South or in California, we don't have sunny and 75 to fish in all year round!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Holy cow. I think I fished with him a while back at an open tourey on Alum Creek. Good job Josh!


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Get 'em buck~!!!!

This is the 2007 WWC that our NOAA anglers can qualify for 2008.

Pretty incredible the things they are giving away. Just to show up anglers get $800! 

The kid is goona win $25k though I hope!!!!

Nip
http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

i dropped the ball on day two, i made a bad call to run back to my fish instead of going where i could have probably caught a limit, and i cost me cuz there was another tournament going on up river. I was fishing the mouths of north and south sauty creeks and had the area all to myself on day one and had at least 3-4 boats on 4 out of my 5 best areas. I ended up scrambling around and only ended up catching 2 keepers. The stupid thing is that i knew that it was a morning bite and could have caught a limit off of seibold, dumb mistake. i ended up leaving with $1800 and a hummingbird 997 ($2199 retail) but its bittersweet cuz i was really on the winning fish, not bad for my first tournament as a boater.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

hey jon, i actually qualified for the tournament through the TBF, winning a divisional tournament on Alum creek.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations Josh!! We're proud of you! Don't beat yourself up too much, we've all made "dumb"  decisions in a tourney  WB


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

You did an awesome job though, you're welcome in my boat anytime if your in central Ohio just drop me a PM.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Good deal Josh. Nice finish! Goodluck this year!

I've fished with Rick Lapoint before on Table Rock, he's an awesome fisherman.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

You rocked Josh!!!

Tell us more details on the WWC- looked like lotsa stuff for just a handful of anglers!!!!

Nip


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

the wwc was a awesome tournament, at the meeting everyone received a tackle grab bag from cabelas and berkley, and a BBQ dinner courtesy of vicious fishing. For showing up everyone received $800, it was a winner-take-all format, winner getting $25,000 and a berth back the following year. Evan Williams also gave away $500 for big bass each day and $500 to the highest finisher wearing an evan williams hat on stage, there were also hourly weigh-ins for some other prizes--minnkota maxuum pro 101, 2 mustang inflatable lifejackets, hummingbird 997 and bio-sonix units, there was also a raffle at the pre-tourny meeting. the tournament was ran really well and it was nice to meet jay kumar and all the other guys from bassfan. only 29 out of the 50 people that qualifed. so 1/29 shot at $25,000.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations on what you accomplished! Don't look back on this with remorse but place it in your memory to learn from and grow from the experience. Each and every one of us has had similar experiences involving fishing, hunting or life in general which allow us to make better decisions in the future.
Wishing you the best of luck in ALL your future endeavors.


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks for the all the congrats, this may have been the first time i fished for $25,000 hopefully it wont be my last.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

josh617 said:


> and a BBQ dinner courtesy of vicious fishing.


It seems like the Vicious Name is getting out there more and more. I love it for cats. I email back and forth w/ Keith from Vicious regularly. Have you tried any of their lines yet?


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

We got a free sample of their co-polymer at the pre-tourny meeting but i cant wait to try their fluorocarbon out, one nice thing is that it is all pretty affordable.


----------

